
Burger King are giving away a free Xbox Game Pass to customers - Jazz4241
https://geekyjar.com/burger-king-are-giving-away-a-free-xbox-game-pass-to-customers/
======
downrightmike
They are also cutting down south american rain forest to grow soy beans to
feed their cattle.

~~~
Jazz4241
Oh Damn!! They are now really giving away free global warming gases to nature.

